

MarI/O - Machine Learning for Video Games - nikolasavic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44
Copied from youtube description:
MarI&#x2F;O is a program made of neural networks and genetic algorithms that kicks butt at Super Mario World.
Source Code: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;ZZmSNaHX
&quot;NEAT&quot; Paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nn.cs.utexas.edu&#x2F;downloads&#x2F;pap...
Some relevant Wikipedia links:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Neuroev...
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Evoluti...
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Artific...
BizHawk Emulator: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tasvideos.org&#x2F;BizHawk.html<p>SethBling Twitter: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sethbling
SethBling Twitch: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitch.tv&#x2F;sethbling
SethBling Facebook: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;facebook.com&#x2F;sethbling
SethBling Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sethbling.com
SethBling Shirts: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sethbling.spreadshirt.com
Suggest Ideas: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;SethBlingSuggestions
======
iraldir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9713802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9713802)

